

Most Americans back NSA tracking phone records, prioritize probes over privacy - mikeevans
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/most-americans-support-nsa-tracking-phone-records-prioritize-investigations-over-privacy/2013/06/10/51e721d6-d204-11e2-9f1a-1a7cdee20287_story.html

======
DamnYuppie
I don't believe most Americans feel this way. It as a poll of approximately
1,000 people. Do we not think they are capable of preselecting the people they
poll to insure the outcome they want? I am sorry but I have a VERY difficult
time taking any polling seriously anymore.

~~~
pezh0re
I've had a very difficult time taking print newspaper seriously.

------
ozh
MURRRICA !!1!

